# Zombie Ground Breaker



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok, so I have a zombie ground breaker, (ill get vids up soon.) He is motion activated and moves back and forth, good solid movement. The only problem is, the motion has to be in bright light, so it wont work at night. My thought was If I put a strobe next to the motion sensor it would constantly go off because the light goes of and on. Well - I thought Right, it goes non stop. So my question is, should I have the animated prop? Or should I keep it a still prop. 


My only concern of maybe not to have it animated is due to the strobe ruining the focus on people seeing its motion.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

What about pointing the strobe at the prop, but adding a motion sensor to the strobe. If you use something like Beelce's hack, you could put the sensor wherever you want. Then you get the motion, and it would be amazingly intermittant...almost random.


----------

